# Graduated Filter



## K B Manley (Aug 11, 2013)

I wish to use a Coloured Graduated Filter across an image having delicate tracery and do not wish to colour the tracery. Is there a way to mask the tracery or to somehow use an Auto Mask? Time and physical restrictions prevent me from Painting the Tracery at high mag. after using the filter. Any advice would be welcome K B M


----------



## Bill Guy (Aug 11, 2013)

If the darker areas or lines are being colored then maybe try a different panel for the effect.

1. The Curves panel...Here you can increase the black with might make the lines darker or pure black. Changing the black point might also effect the color. So be prepared to change the tone of the Graduate filter to a lighter tone.

2. Split Toning panel... Here you can set a tone for the lighter areas and a black or very dark tone for the shadow area. The balance slider would be the adjustment slider for this.


----------



## K B Manley (Aug 16, 2013)

Dear Bill, Thank you for your thoughtful response and I have followed your line of reasoning. Unfortunately both proposals give global responses and I cannot restrict them to a localized part of the image. Yours is the only reply to my  query so I have to assume that the answer to my question that there is no masking available when using the Graduated Filter. If that is correct I assume I must Edit in Photoshop and use Layers which what I suspected. Am I right?  Regards KBM


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Aug 16, 2013)

I can think of no way to do what you want with the Grad Filter currently... sorry.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Aug 16, 2013)

This is what masks and Photoshop are for.
Or, Nik and Upoint...


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Aug 16, 2013)

RikkFlohr said:


> This is what masks and Photoshop are for.
> Or, Nik and Upoint...



Or Feature Requests !!! :mrgreen:


----------

